# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Σκούπες & Σκουπάκια >  Ηλεκτρική Σκούπα MIELE S 711 Χαλασμένος Διακόπτης

## liontas

Φίλοι χαίρετε
Έχω την παρακάτω σκούπα P6270266.jpgP6270265.jpg


Το πρόβλημα που αντιμετωπίζω είναι ότι ο ο ελατηριωτός διακόπτης ON/Off που βλέπετε στις φωτογραφίες λειτουργεί την σκούπα μόνο αν κάποιος τον πατά  συνέχεια κάτω.
Θέλω να ρωτήσω: α. Τί πρέπει να αλλάξω στην σκούπα και περίπου με τι κόστος.
                          β. Πως μπορώ περίπου να αποσυναρμολογήσω την σκούπα για να βγάλω το εξάρτημα με τους διακόπτες ώστε να κάνω την επισκευή.
Σας ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Μπορεί και να μην χρειαστεί να αλλάξεις εξάρτημα . το πιθανότερο είναι να έπαθε καθίζηση ο διακόπτης από την χρήση και ανασηκώνεται και πάλι . 
Για να βγάλεις τα καπάκια αν και κάθε σκούπα διαφέρει στο περίπου τα πράγματα είναι κάπως έτσι.
χωρίς τίτλο.JPG

----------


## takisegio

διαφορετικα βαλε καφε ταινεια στο κουμπι να μεναι πατημενο συνεχεια :Biggrin: .Αστειευομαι κανε αυτο που λεει ο Πετρος και τα λεμε,ανεβασε και αλλες φωτο του διακοπτη για να βοηθησουμε.

----------


## liontas

Ευχαριστώ παιδιά για τις πρώτες οδηγίες θα ακολουθήσω τις συμβουλές σας και θα ανεβάσω και φωτο με την διαδικασία και το αποτέλεσμα για να υπάρχει στο αρχείο για μελλοντικούς πάσχοντες..

----------


## liontas

Λοιπόν το πρόβλημα λύθηκε και ήταν ο μικροδιακόπτης ON/OFF.
Θα σας δείξω και φωτογραφικά την διαδικασία αποσυναρμολόγησης και επισκευής.

1.Αφού έβγαλα τον σωλήνα και την σακούλα απο την σκούπα ανασήκωσα το καπάκι στην τελείως επάνω θέση.

2. Αριστερά και δεξιά υπάρχουν τα πλαστικά κλιψάκια τα οποία με απαλό τρόπο τα πιέζουμε προς τα εσωτερικά και αφού ξεκουμπώσουν τραβάμε το καπάκι προς τα έξω.P6280274.jpg


3. Αυτό που θα δούμε είναι το εξής:P6280273.jpg
Ξεβιδώνουμε την βίδα που φαίνεται στο κέντρο της εικόνας και ανασηκώνουμε το μαύρο πάνελ των διακοπτών προς τα επάνω παράλληλα πλήττοντας τα 2 πλαστικά κλιπς που φαίνονται στην παρακάτω εικόνα.P6280272.jpg

4. Αυτό που θα μείνει προς το παρόν (γιατί αν ξεβιδώσεις και τις άλλες βίδες έχεις πρόσβαση στο μοτέρ και την μπαλαντέζα) είναι τα εξής P6280270.jpgP6280271.jpg


Ο μικροδιακόπτης φαίνεται αριστερά της πρώτης φωτο επάνω ο οποίος βγαίνει απο το πανελ των διακοπτών και καθαρίζεται (όπως έκανα εγώ) ή αντικαθίσταται.Στο κέντρο του μαύρου πάνελ των διακοπτών είναι ο ροοστατικός διακόπτης ο οποίος ξεβιδώνει εύκολα και αλλάζει και αυτός.

Σας υπερευχαριστώ για τις πολύτιμες συμβουλές σας και για το ότι γλίτωσα τα λεφτά με τα οποία θα έκανα ψώνια μισής εβδομάδος.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Παραδέχομαι !!! όλα σε ένα νοικοκυρεμένα με φωτογραφίες και λεπτομέρειες .... είναι από τα λίγα post που μου αρέσουν προσωπικά με σκέτη ουσία και όχι πολλά λόγια !!... Μπράβο.

Ο μικροδιακόπτης φαίνεται αριστερά της πρώτης φωτο επάνω ο οποίος βγαίνει απο το πανελ των διακοπτών και καθαρίζεται (όπως έκανα εγώ) ή αντικαθίσταται

Δηλαδή απλός μόνο το "ξεσκόνισες?" και το ξαναέβαλες? δούλεψε? .... εντόπισες γιατί δεν πατούσε τελικά αυτός ο διακόπτης και έπαθε καθίζηση? .... τι έκανες? το ανασήκωσες λίγο από την θέση του?

----------


## liontas

Το φύσηξα πρώτα και εν' συνεχεία έκανα συνεχόμενα πατήματα και ''ξεκόλλησε''.Προτίμησα να ξαναβάλω τον ίδιο και αν δω μελλοντικά ότι ξανακολάει θα τον αντικαταστήσω με έναν καινούργιο.

----------


## livikos

κι εγώ έχω την ίδια και πρίν μερικές μέρες αφού την έβαλα μπροστά  άρχισε να μαρσάρει δηλ. μεγάλωνε και χαμήλωνε η απορρόφησή της απο μόνη της.Μετά απο 20 λεπτά που την είχα αναμένη άρχισε να δουλεύει κανονικά.Την έσβησα την ξανάναψα αμέσως όλα καλά,μόλις κρύωσε προσπάθησα να την ξαναβάλω μπρός,τα ίδια μαρσαρίσματα,ξέρει κανεί κάτι γι αυτό;

----------


## katmadas

Καλημερα,

Εχω μια ιδια σκουπα.
Το τραιακ το εβγαλα και το μετρησα δοκιμασα και φαινεται καλο.
Τα καρβουνακια καλα.Πομπινα,διακοπτες ,φυσες οκ.
Στο μοτερ εδωσα κατευθειαν 220 και γυριζε στο φουλ.
Αλλα οταν λεω στο φουλ μου φαινεται πολυ γρηγορο.

Σκεφτομαι να καταργησω την πλακετα και να το δωσω κατευθειαν.
Αλλα να κανω κατι να μειωθουν οι στροφες.

Στο μοτερ πανε 3 καλωδια.Εγω εβαλα κατευθειαν 220 σε αυτα τα 2 που μου εδειχναν βραχυκυκλωμα στο οργανο.μπλε-καφε.


Τι λετε να κανω για να μειωσω στροφες και να δουλευει πιο νορμαλ η σκουπα?

----------


## andyferraristi

Αν και ομολογώ ότι δεν έχω σχετική εμπειρία, είσαι σίγουρος ότι δεν είναι το triac ??? Το γράφω γιατί πριν από λίγες ημέρες άνοιξα μια σκούπα, μέτρησα το triac λαμβάνοντας κάτι τιμές, αλλά τελικά αποδείχτηκε ότι έφταιγε αυτό (τιμή 0.5 Ευρώ) ...

----------


## katmadas

τι ναπω δεν ξερω.
δεν εχω και κανενα σε αυτα τα αμπερ να το δοκιμαζα.
αυριο το πρωι ετσι και αλλιως θα ειμαι κοντα και θα παρω ενα αν ειναι.

αλλα και παλι θα ηθελα μια αποωη περι αυτου που ρωτησα.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Τα καρβουνακια καλα.Πομπινα,διακοπτες ,φυσες οκ


 Μερικά μοντέλα έχουν και κάτι κρυφούς διακόπτες (π.χ. αν θέλεις να κάνεις ένα μικρο διάλειμμα αφήνοντας τον σωλήνα αναρρόφησης πάνω σε "γάντζο" που έχει το σασί της σκούπας (στο πίσω μέρος και στο πλάι εκεί που έχει υποδοχές για να "κρεμάσεις" τον σωλήνα) με το που κρεμάσεις τον σωλήνα εκεί σταματάει η λειτουργία της σκούπας (χωρίς να πατήσεις τον κεντρικό διακόπτη) έλεγξε για τέτοια περίπτωση να μην δίνη συνέχεια από κει. 
Στην πλακέτα επάνω έρχεται τάση? (μήπως δεν έρχεται ρεύμα από την κουλούρα του καλώδιου?)
Καθάρισε το πετονσιόμετρο και αν έχει οποιαδήποτε σκόνες στην πλακέτα ακόμα και σε αντιστάσεις κάνε σχολαστικό καθαρισμό

----------


## FILMAN

Φάνη πώς έλεγξες το παλιό triac;

----------


## katmadas

> Μερικά μοντέλα έχουν και κάτι κρυφούς διακόπτες (π.χ. αν θέλεις να  κάνεις ένα μικρο διάλειμμα αφήνοντας τον σωλήνα αναρρόφησης πάνω σε  "γάντζο" που έχει το σασί της σκούπας (στο πίσω μέρος και στο πλάι εκεί  που έχει υποδοχές για να "κρεμάσεις" τον σωλήνα) με το που κρεμάσεις τον  σωλήνα εκεί σταματάει η λειτουργία της σκούπας (χωρίς να πατήσεις τον  κεντρικό διακόπτη) έλεγξε για τέτοια περίπτωση να μην δίνη συνέχεια από  κει. 
> Στην πλακέτα επάνω έρχεται τάση? (μήπως δεν έρχεται ρεύμα από την κουλούρα του καλώδιου?)
> Καθάρισε το πετονσιόμετρο και αν έχει οποιαδήποτε σκόνες στην πλακέτα ακόμα και σε αντιστάσεις κάνε σχολαστικό καθαρισμό




ΣΤην πλακετα παει ταση κανονικα.
θα κοιταξω και αυτο με τους κρυφους διακοπτες που λες.




> Φάνη πώς έλεγξες το παλιό triac;



Δεν ηξερα πως να το μετρησω με πολυμετρο και ετσι
το εβγαλα και εκανα ενα κυκλωματακι .
Για φορτιο εβαλα μια μικρη σε τιμη βατικη αντισταση με ενα λεντ με αντιστασουλα παραλληλα στην βατικη.
τροφοδοτησα με 10 βολτ.
Με το που εδινα 10 στο gate αναβε το λεντ.
Εμενε ομως αναμενο.
Δοκιμασα και με ενα πιο μικρο που ειχα καινουργιο και εκανε το ιδιο.
Μακαρι να προλαβω αυριο να παω να παρω και να δοκιμασω γιατι σημερα δεν προλαβα.

Μολις γυρισα σπιτι απο το πρωι.... :Sad: 
Δεν διανυκτερευουν κιολας ρε γαμωτο :Biggrin:

----------


## FILMAN

Δεν ήταν πλήρης δοκιμή αυτή. Και δεν πρέπει να δίνεις τάση στην πύλη κατευθείαν αλλά πάντα μέσω αντίστασης περιορισμού όπως θα έκανες με ένα τρανζίστορ. Αφού έχεις κι άλλο triac δοκίμασε να το βάλεις στη σκούπα.

----------


## katmadas

ειναι πολυ μικρο αυτο που εχω κανα 3 αμπερ.
Το δοκιμασα ετσι και ας εσκαγε και εσκασε οντως.
Οποτε μαλλον δεν εκανα σωστο ελεγχο οπως λες Φιλλιπα.

----------


## FILMAN

Βασικά με αυτό που έκανες έλεγξες μόνο ένα τεταρτημόριο. Μένουν άλλα 3 (ή 2 ανάλογα με τον τύπο του triac). Τί φοράει, κανένα ΒΤΑ τάδε ή ΒΤΒ τάδε;

----------


## andyferraristi

Φίλιππε μπορείς να μου εξηγήσεις τη διαφορά του ΒΤΑxx και του ΒΤΒxx ??? Βάσει datasheet το ένα χαρακτηρίζεται insulated, ενώ το άλλο όχι. Τι σημαίνει αυτό ???

----------


## FILMAN

Έτσι όπως τα λες είναι, στα ΒΤΒ η μεταλλική πλάτη του εξαρτήματος είναι ηλεκτρικά ενωμένη με το μεσαίο πόδι ενώ στα ΒΤΑ όχι. Δηλαδή αν θες να τα βάλεις σε ψύκτρα που να μπορείς να την αγγίζεις το ΒΤΒ θέλει μίκα και πλαστική ροδέλα ενώ το ΒΤΑ τίποτα απ' αυτά και συνεπώς είναι προτιμότερο.

----------


## katmadas

btb16 ειναι και ηταν περτσινομενο στην ψυκτρα.
Τωρα βρηκα μονο bta16. και ενα βτ139.
Θα δουμε...

----------


## FILMAN

Βάλε το BTA16. Μετά το ΒΤΒ16 τί άλλο έγραφε το παλιό;

----------


## Κυριακίδης

http://www.electronicspoint.com/thre...-motor.120627/

http://www.fixya.com/support/t230340...aner_motor_not

http://www.datasheetcatalog.com/info...7471.pdf.shtml

----------

FILMAN (23-01-15)

----------


## FILMAN

Ωραίος ο Πέτρος!

Οπότε Φάνη αν όντως τελειώνει σε ΒW, με το ΒΤΑ16 που έχεις πρέπει να σου δουλέψει άσχετα με τα τελευταία γράμματα (BW - CW - SW)

----------


## katmadas

Tελικα δεν ηταν το τραικ γιατι το αλλαξα.
Η πλακετα ηταν που δεν εχει και πολλα πραγματα επανω ευπαθη εκτος τον μικροελεγκτη.

Το εδωσα κατευθειαν απο τον ποδοδιακοπτη προσθετοντας μονο ενα κοματακι καλωδιο στην πλακετα του τραικ περιπου 10mm.
Ολα οκ.

Να προσθεσω οτι μεσα στοπ μοτερ υπαρχει πυκνωτης και δεν ειναι αυτο το βαρελακι διπλα απο το τραιακ οπως λενε στο πρωτο φορουμ Πετρο.
Αυτο διακοπτης θερμοκρασιας ειναι και ηταν και αυτο οκ απο την αρχη.

Ευχαριστω....

----------


## vassilis314

Καλημέρα. Θέλω να κάνω μια ερώτηση.
Αρχικά να τονίσω ότι είμαι εντελώς άσχετος με ηλεκτρονικά. 

Έχω μια σκούπα MIELE S 711 η οποία δεν ανάβει καν.
Θεωρώ ότι οι λόγοι μπορεί να είναι (ελπίζω να είναι μόνο ένας από αυτούς):
- καλώδιο
- διακόπτης
- πλακέτα
- μοτέρ

Το πρώτο (καλώδιο) το έλεγξα με ένα πολύμετρο και είδα ότι κάνει κύκλωμα. Επειδή δεν με ενδιαφέρει ιδιαίτερα (λόγω κόστους) να αυξομειώνω τις στροφές, πως μπορώ να ελέγξω αν το μοτέρ δουλεύει (δηλαδή αν είναι πλακέτα, να την παρακάμψω)? Είδα ότι το μοτέρ έχει 3 επαφές. Σε ποιες (2 από τις 3) να βάλω τάση για να τσεκάρω?

Σας ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων

Βασίλης

----------


## FILMAN

Μια φωτο;

----------


## ΣΤΡ

Το παιξιμo που σου κάνει το μοτέρ είναι από πεσμένο πυκνωτή που υπάρχει στην πάνω πλακέτα που είναι ο ροοστάτης ο γρι ο κεραμικός με χωρητικότητα 220nf στα 275v.

----------


## FILMAN

Κεραμικός;

----------


## katmadas

το μοτερ μπορεις να το δοκιμασεις δυνοντας απευθειας 220 βολτ.

ΑΝ δεν εχεις πειρα σε αυτα να ξερεις ειναι επικυνδυνο και απο αποψη τουρευματος και απο τις στροφες του μοτερ αν αυτο δουλεψει...

----------


## dimval

Σε μια παλιά σκούπα Miele s711 που δεν λειτουργεί την άνοιξα προσπαθώντας να βρω ποιο είναι το πρόβλημα και φτάνοντας στην πλακέτα του μοτέρ, είδα ότι έχει αποκολληθεί η ένωση ενός από τα ποδαράκια του διακόπτη θερμοκρασίας πάνω στην πλακέτα. Το triac που έχει είναι το BTB16-600BW δεν γνωρίζω αν λειτουργεί (δεν γνωρίζω και πολλά από ηλεκτρονικά). Γνωρίζει κανείς αν θέλει αλλαγή το triac και ο διακόπτης θερμοκρασίας (το μαύρο βαρελάκι με το αλουμινένιο καπάκι) γράφει πάνω 43-02 97C και πως μπορώ να το βρω; 

web_IMG_20160405_180812_thumb.jpgweb_IMG_20160405_180907_thumb.jpgweb_IMG_20160408_111331_thumb.jpg

----------


## katmadas

το μετρησες και ειναι καμενενο το θερμικο?

----------


## andreasan

Έχω το συγκεκριμένο μοντέλο σκούπας και πριν ένα χρόνο περίπου παρουσίασε πρόβλημα με χαμηλές στροφές και μη λειτουργίας τελικά. Την πήγα σε τεχνικό ο οποίος και την έφτιαξε λέγοντάς μου ότι  είχε ηλεκτρικό πρόβλημα στην πλακέτα. Πριν δυο μέρες ενώ δούλευε έσβησε και δεν παίρνει μπρος πάλι. Με την βοήθεια σας λέω να προσπαθήσω μόνος μου να την επιδιορθώσω και αν δεν τα καταφέρω να την ξαναπάω στον μάστορα.Τι φταίει και δεν λειτουργεί;

----------


## andreasan

Επισυνάπτω και τις φωτογραφίες από τις 2 πλακέτες. Στην πλακέτα του μοτέρ υπάρχει το ενδεχόμενο να μην είναι κολλημένος καλά ο διακόπτης θερμοκρασίας. Ο κεραμικός πυκνωτής 220nf και 275 v που αναφέρεται σε προηγούμενη ανάρτηση ποιος είναι;Το μπλε κουτάκι στην πάνω πλακέτα τι είναι;
πλακετα μοτερ 1.jpgπλακετα μοτερ 2.jpgπλακετα ροοστατη 2 (1.jpgπλακετα ροοστατη 2 (2.jpg

----------


## FILMAN

Κάποιες κολλήσεις φαίνονται ραγισμένες (στη φωτο τουλάχιστον). Πυκνωτής *κεραμικός* 220nF 275V δεν υπάρχει, πολυεστερικός είναι, και είναι το μπλε κουτάκι που είπες.

----------

ezizu (13-12-16)

----------

